

Now Bing copies WolframAlpha, after Google. - datacog
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2013/12/12/microsoft-updates-bing-surface-online-courses-scientific-concepts-app-downloads-directly-results/

======
rkrkrk21
This is one thing that microsoft is very at.....COPY AND PASTE !!

~~~
datacog
more and more companies seem to be doing this sort of search results now.

